# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  LOGO request

## morbid73

If anybody's willing to help, I'll appreciate it greatly.

My request is a logo consisting of a "fiery" dragon holding a seal.

Here are some seals you could choose from, that may match to how you'll design the logo.

----------


## ReegalBeegal

Hey morbid, I could take a shot at this. Do you mean an avatar or just a logo? and got any preference on dragon or art style(real,surreal or abstract even)?

----------


## morbid73

a SURREAL logo. btw, thanks!  :smiley:

----------

